# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  مسجات فيها عزة نفس وقهر وظلم..

## أسرار الليل

مسجات فيها عزة نفس وقهر وظلم..
روح للذي خلاك تاج على راسه,, وقله اني تاج على راسك وراسه,,

%%...%%..

قل ما شئت في مسبتي ..فالسكوت عن السفيه جوابوا
مــا انا عــادم الجواب..ولكن ما من اسد يجيب كلابوا

%%..%%..

عند الكرامه ابيعك وانت خابرني .. اخوي وانت خابرني لاصد عني ما ترجيته


%%..%%..

---


خلقت لي شموخ وهامة
ماطالها طويلين الانفاس
وكونت لي عرش رفيع مقامه
مايوصله جن ولا يوصله ناس
ورفعت نفسي فوق هام الغمامة
اشوف زلات البشر وارفع الراس 
واليوم كلن خصني بإحترامه
واللي معاديني بالأقدام ينداس...

----

أنــا لاجتني الزلـه من الجاهل وهو كــذاب ..! 
.. تركت القافله تمشي وراهـا تنبـح كـلابــه ..!
ترى بدري على مثلك يعيب وساسه معياب ..!
*ياليت اللي يعيبني يحاول يستر ثيابه*

----
ما عشقت تراب رجلك**ولابنيت أحلامي لجلك**في حياتي شي اغلا **من ضياع إنسان مثلك


معك .. اللي على الرووس مرباع&& والراس لغير الله.. ما هوب خضَّاع

----

افضل بصمتي اموت ولا اشكي لك حالي
جرح السكوت ارحم ولا تضحك على دمعتي


ياولد طبعي ماترجى مقفين
من صد عني حالف ماترجاه
ننسى هوى من لايبينا محبين
ننسى غلاه وباقي الود نمحاه
ننسى هوى من باق عهد المحبين
ناقض عهود الحب لابد ننساه
نعلن جفاه ومن غرامه متبرين
فراق حبه عزة النفس ورضاه


قلب ذبحته بالغدر صار ينساك 
والنفس عافت من عذابك وعدها
أنا الذي تلعب بقلبه وخلاك
وأنا الذي عنك المواجع حشدها
باحرق بقايا مابقا من خطاياك
واطوي صروح بالحشا تعتقدها


ياشينها لاصرت للناس محتاج تصغربعين الناس من شان حاجه



مايخلي حالة الرجال حاله غير بنت في مواقفها رجوله 


لاتفرحين بضيقة الخلق يابنت بكره تبدل ضيقتي بابتسامه


السيل يبقاله مع القاع مجرى ويبقالك التذكار لو كنت فارقت
توقعت ان بفراقك تقوم الدنيا وتقعد واثاري الفرقى عاديه ولا حسيت بفراقك




قالت بمشي قلت عفوا"على وين
قالت بقفي قلت مرواح جدي
وش صار يعني لابغيتي تقفين
بأموت يعني لانويتي بصدي
أنا قوي الباس ماني بمسكين
وأموت في شيء أسمه تحدي
أنا العزيز ولاهمني لو تجفين
بترجع ذليل وتحب راسي ويدي 



تحسب إني بجي عندك حبيبي وأنحني لرضاك
ورب الكون ذا بعدك ولا يمكن أسويها
أنا طبعي عزيز النفس مهما دارت الأفلاك
بمشي نفسي بكيفي أبد ما أحد يمشيها
محبة ما أبي منك محبة لو تجي برضاك
أبلعنها وبلعن كل شخص لي يطريها 



من مد لي يمناه مديـت لـه خمــس ومـن صـد عني عفـت شيـفت بــلاده لاني عزيز وعـزتـي تـحكم النفــس والنفـس ماترضى بهـون المكــاده 



(( من باعنا برخيص بتراب ينباع .. ومن عافنا كل الجوارح تعافه ماني بحاجه حب راعيه خداع .. والحب ماهو بالغصب والكلافه )) 



(( مابيني وبينك مشاريه وعتاب::شف دربك اللي جيت منه تدله ماراح تغلبني لو الحب غلاب::من حضرتك عشان قلبي تذله )) 


(( قولي لهم ياعزوتي ماعابنا موت النخيل .. !!........ اللي يوافيهاالأجل ..تموت لكن واقفه ))

---منقول---

----------


## alzahrani33

قالت بمشي قلت عفوا"على وين
 قالت بقفي قلت مرواح جدي
 وش صار يعني لابغيتي تقفين
 بأموت يعني لانويتي بصدي
 أنا قوي الباس ماني بمسكين
 وأموت في شيء أسمه تحدي

الف شكر ع المسجات

تقبلي مروري
دمت بود...

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلمووووووووووووووووو

----------


## أسرار الليل

الزهراني 
المشاكسه 
تسلمون ع مروركم الحلووو

----------


## Taka

مشجوره اختي يات ابوجتها ...

----------


## أسرار الليل

عفوا !! :weird: 
ما فهمـــت !! :huh: 
ع العموووم مشكووور  :bigsmile:

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مسجات حلوه وقويه*
*يسلموووا هاليدين ع هالطرح الرائع*
*الله يعطيك الف صحه وعافيه*
*بانتظار جديدك*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## hope

مابيني وبينك مشاريه وعتاب::شف دربك اللي جيت منه تدله ماراح تغلبني لو الحب غلاب::من حضرتك عشان قلبي تذله


مسجاات روووعه

تسلمي على الطرح

بنتظاار جديدكـ ..

تحياتي

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الف شكر ع المسجات

----------


## Sweet Magic

شكرا على السجات الروعه

----------


## أسرار الليل

مشكووورين ع المرور ..

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

يسلمووو ع المسجااات الحلوه 

 ربي يعطيج الف عااافيه 

 الولاء الفاطمي

----------


## لحن الخلود

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو على المسجات الروعة

----------


## أسرار الليل

الولاء الفاطمي ..
لحن الخلوود..
مشكورين ع المرور ..
يعطيكم العافيه

----------

